# udev removing cdrom symlinks after eject

## chmod84

Hello.

I have a problem with udev removing symlinks /dev/cdrom, /dev/cdrw... after pressing the cdrom eject button. Links are then not recreated after cd insertion.

I am running a gentoo 2.6.32-r7 kernel and my udev version is 149.

Do you know of any bug?

Thank you

----------

## VoidMage

How were those symlinks created ?

If not by the generated "persistent rules", but by your own udev rule,

post the whole rule.

----------

## chmod84

I have no custom rules.

Meanwhile I found a workaround defining my own rule:

```
SUBSYSTEM=="block", KERNEL=="sr0", SYMLINK+="cdrom", GROUP="cdrom"
```

The symlink generated by this rules is not deleted so I am able to use the device.

The problem is that this system will be used by a lot of thin client so I must contemplate possibly different kinds of cdrom (ide, scsi) and so different device names, with ide ones overlapping with hard disk device names. But I think udev rules are flexible enough to manage this, so I only have to read some udev documentation in order to write my own correct custom rules.

Thank you.

----------

